# Laughing Dog



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Anyone used or know anying about Laughing Dog Inc. - Natural, Healthy Pet Food Products Every ingredient seem to be either Canadian or US sourced. Their office is in Ventura, CA. Not too crazy prices either. Just saw them at Petcetera.


----------



## herl (Oct 11, 2012)

I read about this food & their production process. Here is a DFC thread from 2010: http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/dry-canned-dog-food/2251-laughing-dog-kibble.html


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

herl said:


> I read about this food & their production process. Here is a DFC thread from 2010: http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/dry-canned-dog-food/2251-laughing-dog-kibble.html


Re. the vacuum infusion method. I see more and more use this method of adding other ingredients than fat these days. Many are set up with low temp. wet extrusion and do post extrusion vacuum infusion of various ingredients. Preserving the most heat sensitive properties of various functional ingredients.


----------



## herl (Oct 11, 2012)

Sounds good, but I can't pretend to understand it all, LOL. At this point in my "education", I'm still working on understanding ingredients & ratios. Also trying to separate the marketing from the actual products. After our experience this past summer, I will never again look at dog food the same way. This forum is really helpful, so thank you all.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

It seems pretty grain heavy. Only 26% protein in the adult formula.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

SaharaNight Boxers said:


> It seems pretty grain heavy. Only 26% protein in the adult formula.



That is more than sufficient for 99.99% of dogs in the world. I know 3 phd's in clinicial nutrition and they don't know what the term "grain heavy" means, so if they don't know it probably is not important, except on the internet.

Laughing Dog can be bought at TJ Max, Homegoods and Marshalls believe it or not.

Viking, maybe Inukshuk makes it?


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

monster'sdad said:


> Viking, maybe Inukshuk makes it?


Maybe. Or Taplow Feeds in Chilliwack, BC? I've seen that density before.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

SaharaNight Boxers said:


> It seems pretty grain heavy. Only 26% protein in the adult formula.


Why do you say "only" like it's a bad thing? 26% protein is not "low" by any means... it's probably a perfect number for most pet dogs. 

Not to mention, a dog consuming 40% protein in DRY food is totally unlike raw food, so I just think anything about 35% is pretty pointless.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

SaharaNight Boxers said:


> It seems pretty grain heavy. Only 26% protein in the adult formula.


26/16 is perfectly fine.

I never really read or pay attention to feeding guides but this one is a little wonky considering ME is in the low end @ 3.4kcal/g. Granted it's very dense but still, maybe for an obese prone or inactive dog.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

To me it just seems pretty grain heavy for the price. Only one meal followed by three grains for about $2 a lb. You could get a better food.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

SaharaNight Boxers said:


> To me it just seems pretty grain heavy for the price. Only one meal followed by three grains for about $2 a lb. You could get a better food.


You have no idea how much of each ingredient is in the food. One can equal three and three can equal one. Does one meal mean less protein? Does 3 grains means more carbs? Think about it.

Also 26% is the break point for soft tissue injuries based on studies on hunting and sled dogs, so 26% for a companion animal is more than enough by a wide margin.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

monster'sdad said:


> Viking, maybe Inukshuk makes it?





DaViking said:


> Maybe. Or Taplow Feeds in Chilliwack, BC? I've seen that density before.



Just saw it in an old Whole Dog Journal. It is made by Taplow Feeds.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

I am sure it is a high quality food but $2lb is steep.


----------

